# Australian Passport Application (after becoming Citizen by conferral)



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I recently applied for Australian Passport (on May 21st). Read a news that passport applications are getting delayed these days and some taking more than 6 weeks.

Just wanted to check if any one applied recently (in the months of April, May June etc) and got the passport already. Thanks.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is the latest news regarding this - ‘It’s chaos’: Passport office delays throw travel plans into disarray


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

I applied for the passport but paid extra $235 for RAPID service. Collected passport the next day. I would say it was worth paying extra.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Go for Priority Processing - worth it if you are travelling soon


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I applied on 9th May and still waiting. While I was told minimum of 6 weeks for some it’s already been 12 weeks and waiting. There was on news as well on the passport delays. 



JK684 said:


> I recently applied for Australian Passport (on May 21st). Read a news that passport applications are getting delayed these days and some taking more than 6 weeks.
> 
> Just wanted to check if any one applied recently (in the months of April, May June etc) and got the passport already. Thanks.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I applied on 27th May and the status is still shown as Lodged only. 


JK684 said:


> I recently applied for Australian Passport (on May 21st). Read a news that passport applications are getting delayed these days and some taking more than 6 weeks.
> 
> Just wanted to check if any one applied recently (in the months of April, May June etc) and got the passport already. Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

xmilanx said:


> I applied on 27th May and the status is still shown as Lodged only.


Mine changed from lodged to under assessment after 1 week! And has been like that for 4 weeks now.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> Mine changed from lodged to under assessment after 1 week! And has been like that for 4 weeks now.


Its a bit frustrating that issuing a passport is taking so long. We have no option but to wait I guess. I don't have any plans to travel anytime soon, so this is not an issue for me. But I understand that there are people who need it earlier, or they need to plan for their vacation.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

My travel is planned for December so I do have time.but for anyone wanting to travel soon it’s an issue surely. 



xmilanx said:


> Its a bit frustrating that issuing a passport is taking so long. We have no option but to wait I guess. I don't have any plans to travel anytime soon, so this is not an issue for me. But I understand that there are people who need it earlier, or they need to plan for their vacation.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

I m travelling on 02Jul - so I did not want to take the risk and was aware of the travel rush after the covid situation cool down.
So Got the Passports by priority processing (AU TATKAL)


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> Mine changed from lodged to under assessment after 1 week! And has been like that for 4 weeks now.


The status of my application is now changed to "Under assessment" after 2 weeks of lodgment. Let's see how long does it take from now on.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

xmilanx said:


> The status of my application is now changed to "Under assessment" after 2 weeks of lodgment. Let's see how long does it take from now on.


Hope it’s still processed under 6 weeks or near abouts. Mine is entering week 6 and still under assessment.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> My travel is planned for December so I do have time.but for anyone wanting to travel soon it’s an issue surely.


same with me also  , I also have travel planned in December


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Mine changed from lodged to under assessment after 1 week! And has been like that for 4 weeks now.


Mine is also in "*under assessment*" status now. I think it changed after 1 week. I was able to download the checklist few days back, now it is not to be seen in the application.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Mine is also in "*under assessment*" status now. I think it changed after 1 week. I was able to download the checklist few days back, now it is not to be seen in the application.


Same checklist only stays for a while I think and there was a message on the page that download checklist if you want a copy.


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, how many days do we have to wait after the citizenship ceremony before we can apply for an Australian passport? I heard someone say straight away, some said 10 days. How can we tell if it's ok for us to apply for the passport? Thank you


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi everyone, how many days do we have to wait after the citizenship ceremony before we can apply for an Australian passport? I heard someone say straight away, some said 10 days. How can we tell if it's ok for us to apply for the passport? Thank you


They mention on the citizenship ceremony invitation that it is recommended that you wait until 10 business days after your citizenship ceremony to apply for an Australian passport. I guess you can apply early once you have the certificate, but your passport application could be delayed if DOHA hasn't updated your status on their system. 

Cheers


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> They mention on the citizenship ceremony invitation that it is recommended that you wait until 10 business days after your citizenship ceremony to apply for an Australian passport. I guess you can apply early once you have the certificate, but your passport application could be delayed if DOHA hasn't updated your status on their system.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt reply @hamza-93


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi everyone, how many days do we have to wait after the citizenship ceremony before we can apply for an Australian passport? I heard someone say straight away, some said 10 days. How can we tell if it's ok for us to apply for the passport? Thank you


10 days is the safest. But if you apply online, you can apply when you get this message “We've verified your document.” after entering your certificate info - see attached screen shot. If the status has not been updated, the message would say it could not be verified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi everyone, how many days do we have to wait after the citizenship ceremony before we can apply for an Australian passport? I heard someone say straight away, some said 10 days. How can we tell if it's ok for us to apply for the passport? Thank you


Speak to the local AUSPOst who are authorised to accept passport applications
They will confirm that as long as you have the original citizenship certificate, they will accept and process your application irrespective of when the certificate was issued
I have personally seen many cases wherein applicants went straight from the ceremony to the passport office and applied successfully for the passport 
Cheers


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

xmilanx said:


> 10 days is the safest. But if you apply online, you can apply when you get this message “We've verified your document.” after entering your certificate info - see attached screen shot. If the status has not been updated, the message would say it could not be verified.


Hi @xmilanx, thanks for your response. If I apply online, do I still need to go to the post office to lodge the application?


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Speak to the local AUSPOst who are authorised to accept passport applications
> They will confirm that as long as you have the original citizenship certificate, they will accept and process your application irrespective of when the certificate was issued
> I have personally seen many cases wherein applicants went straight from the ceremony to the passport office and applied successfully for the passport
> Cheers


@NB thanks for your advice, will try to do that on my ceremony day first and if they don't allow me to apply, will wait to apply online as per xmilanx's advice. Really appreciate everyone's input here.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Suggest you check the passport website .most australia post accepting passport application have a link on their website to take an appointment for submission of the application. You basically apply online and print the application , take a photo per specifications and then go and submit your application at the post office .
You will need to carry the originals of the documents mentioned on your application and usually they are licence. Citizenship certificate. Passport , Medicare etc.
If you want faster processing which I would suggest if you intent to travel soon and pay extra for that service otherwise your passport will be processed as per current backlogs and timeline.






How to get an adult passport


Our 5 step guide Step 1: Gather original documents and two passport photos Step 2: Ask someone to be your referee or guarantor Step 3: Fill in your application Step 4: Lodge your application and pay the fee Step 5: We’ll tell you when your passport is ready Step 1: Gather original documents and...




www.passports.gov.au







Dante2022 said:


> Hi @xmilanx, thanks for your response. If I apply online, do I still need to go to the post office to lodge the application?


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

vinodn007 said:


> Suggest you check the passport website .most australia post accepting passport application have a link on their website to take an appointment for submission of the application. You basically apply online and print the application , take a photo per specifications and then go and submit your application at the post office .
> You will need to carry the originals of the documents mentioned on your application and usually they are licence. Citizenship certificate. Passport , Medicare etc.
> If you want faster processing which I would suggest if you intent to travel soon and pay extra for that service otherwise your passport will be processed as per current backlogs and timeline.
> 
> ...


Hi Dante,
Yes, u need to submit all docs to post. 
cheers


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Dante2022 said:


> @NB thanks for your advice, will try to do that on my ceremony day first and if they don't allow me to apply, will wait to apply online as per xmilanx's advice. Really appreciate everyone's input here.


You’ve misunderstood. Online and post office applications aren’t separate streams. You’d need to start online, print the generated form, then lodge the application at the post office. Auspost staff will make copies of original documents and send them off to the passport office.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Dante2022 said:


> @NB thanks for your advice, will try to do that on my ceremony day first and if they don't allow me to apply, will wait to apply online as per xmilanx's advice. Really appreciate everyone's input here.


The problem is that since the new government in power, they're not giving the citizenship certificate on the date of ceremony. There's like a two week wait for the certificate after the ceremony to receive it by post.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

darktranquillity said:


> The problem is that since the new government in power, they're not giving the citizenship certificate on the date of ceremony. There's like a two week wait for the certificate after the ceremony to receive it by post.


If that’s the case, u need to wait until you get the original certificate. Post office will ask for it.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Received my passport today. Applied in SA on 9th May - status changed to under assessment after 1 week. Received email on Friday morning 24th June that passport issued and status changed to passport issued online.Received passport by Aus post today 28 June.
2 kids passport still waited and were applied together on 9th May. 



vinodn007 said:


> Mine changed from lodged to under assessment after 1 week! And has been like that for 4 weeks now.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Received my passport today. Applied in SA on 9th May - status changed to under assessment after 1 week. Received email on Friday morning 24th June that passport issued and status changed to passport issued online.Received passport by Aus post today 28 June.
> 2 kids passport still waited and were applied together on 9th May.


Cool, thanks for the update. I applied on 21st May, will complete 6 weeks by end of this week.

Did they provide any tracking number after status changed to "passport issued" ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Cool, thanks for the update. I applied on 21st May, will complete 6 weeks by end of this week.
> 
> Did they provide any tracking number after status changed to "passport issued" ?


Yes you will receive an email and the Aus post tracking number will be mentioned in that.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Got SMS this evening - "We have sent your Passport by registered post. Check your e-mail for the tracking number". Exactly 40 days (i.e. almost 6 weeks) after applying.


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

singhk.2013 said:


> I applied for the passport but paid extra $235 for RAPID service. Collected passport the next day. I would say it was worth paying extra.


Hi Mate, Can you please advise on did you go for RAPID service. I have my ceremony on 17th an I need my passport urgently. Do we have to select this option when filling online application or when we go to post


singhk.2013 said:


> I applied for the passport but paid extra $235 for RAPID service. Collected passport the next day. I would say it was worth paying extra.


Hi Mate, Can you please advise on did you go for RAPID service. I have my ceremony on 17th an I need my passport urgently. Do we have to select this option when filling online application or when we go to post


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> I m travelling on 02Jul - so I did not want to take the risk and was aware of the travel rush after the covid situation cool down.
> So Got the Passports by priority processing (AU TATKAL)


Hi Mate, Can you please advise on did you go for RAPID service. I have my ceremony on 17th an I need my passport urgently. Do we have to select this option when filling online application or when we go to post


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ashleo said:


> Hi Mate, Can you please advise on did you go for RAPID service. I have my ceremony on 17th an I need my passport urgently. Do we have to select this option when filling online application or when we go to post


At the time of submission at au post tell them that you would like to op for urgent/ priority processing option


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

ashleo said:


> Hi Mate, Can you please advise on did you go for RAPID service. I have my ceremony on 17th an I need my passport urgently. Do we have to select this option when filling online application or when we go to post


Hi. @ashleo, yes you should opt for the rapid service. I attended citizenship ceremony last Thursday (30 June) and applied for a passport (paid extra for express) at the post office on the same day as the ceremony. Yesterday (5 July) I got an sms from the passport office notifying me that they have shipped my passport.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

HI all, could you please advise shop where we can take photos for passport.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi. @ashleo, yes you should opt for the rapid service. I attended citizenship ceremony last Thursday (30 June) and applied for a passport (paid extra for express) at the post office on the same day as the ceremony. Yesterday (5 July) I got an sms from the passport office notifying me that they have shipped my passport.


can we apply at any post office or only at Rapid service post office.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

There is only one type of post office. Once your submit your application at a post office at the time of application tell them that you need priority processing and they will charge the extra fees and process your application as urgent/ priority.






Urgent applications


How do I get a passport in a hurry? You should allow up to 6 weeks to receive a passport.




www.passports.gov.au








sandeep_iimt said:


> can we apply at any post office or only at Rapid service post office.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> There is only one type of post office. Once your submit your application at a post office at the time of application tell them that you need priority processing and they will charge the extra fees and process your application as urgent/ priority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Vinod


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Apologies Sandeep you are right they are now recommending applying Urgent passports at post office which are RApid location so you check on link for your state and visit that post office.but I still think you can apply at any post office accepting passport applications and pay for the urgent application fee and not necessarily the rapid post office only. Unless something has changed in recent days.



https://www.passports.gov.au/passport-rapid-locations





sandeep_iimt said:


> Thanks Vinod


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

i apllied on 28th may and no news since then ? just status change to under assessment .. pretty sad service they have npw days


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Hi my baby's passport has been applied on 1st of June.. and still status is "created" is this normal?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I applied my kids passport on 9th May and still waiting and it is in created status.

Kids passport application has only has created and Passport issued status unlike adult passports where it changes to under assessment and then passport issued.



ictssseeker said:


> Hi my baby's passport has been applied on 1st of June.. and still status is "created" is this normal?


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> I applied my kids passport on 9th May and still waiting and it is in created status.
> 
> Kids passport application has only has created and Passport issued status unlike adult passports where it changes to under assessment and then passport issued.


Hi vinod007, many thanks for reply. 
Okay.. so it is a long waiting game... surprisingly my wife's passport came 3rd July and applied same day... (1st June)


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi vinod007, many thanks for reply.
> Okay.. so it is a long waiting game... surprisingly my wife's passport came 3rd July and applied same day... (1st June)


Yes thats right: I applied same day 9th May and got after 7 weeks. They have mentioned that child applications will take longer so fingers crossed.in fact I tried calling and waited for a long time and then disconnected so it’s not easy to even call and check the status of the application. Will wait as I have a few months before I travel.


----------



## bomer (6 mo ago)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi. @ashleo, yes you should opt for the rapid service. I attended citizenship ceremony last Thursday (30 June) and applied for a passport (paid extra for express) at the post office on the same day as the ceremony. Yesterday (5 July) I got an sms from the passport office notifying me that they have shipped my passport.


Hi mate, did you have to apply for rapid service at one of the specific rapid service post offices (https://www.passports.gov.au/passport-rapid-locations), or did you apply at a different post office?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI all, could you please advise shop where we can take photos for passport.


I did it from Officeworks. You can do it from the post office also, they charge $ 3 more though.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

JK684 said:


> I did it from Officeworks. You can do it from the post office also, they charge $ 3 more though.
> [/QUOTe
> 
> Do we need to get photo attested , or simply give while submitting the form.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

no attestation needed for photo. Just make sure that the photo specs are correct (measure with a scale if possible). One Aus Post guy tried to get me to take new photo mentioning office works photo is not compliant 😀 , but I knew it was having the correct measurements, so I didnt submit my application from that location (he simply wanted to sell his photo service) and went to another Aus Post location and submitted it, the 2nd location didnt complain about the photo and I already got my passport in hand on July 6th.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

mukeshsharma said:


> i apllied on 28th may and no news since then ? just status change to under assessment .. pretty sad service they have npw days


We are on the same boat. I applied on 27th May and the status is still shown as Under Assessment! It's been 7 weeks now since I lodged.


----------



## tttn1310 (7 mo ago)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi. @ashleo, yes you should opt for the rapid service. I attended citizenship ceremony last Thursday (30 June) and applied for a passport (paid extra for express) at the post office on the same day as the ceremony. Yesterday (5 July) I got an sms from the passport office notifying me that they have shipped my passport.


Hi @Dante2022 did you receive the citizenship certificate at the ceremony? Did you start the online application and have the certificate verified before heading out to post office?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

I have applied for passport on 27 May2022and status is "Under assessment" no news nothing at all , is there a number or somewhere i can clarify or ask the reason for delay ?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

xmilanx said:


> We are on the same boat. I applied on 27th May and the status is still shown as Under Assessment! It's been 7 weeks now since I lodged.





xmilanx said:


> We are on the same boat. I applied on 27th May and the status is still shown as Under Assessment! It's been 7 weeks now since I lodged.


did you hear anything , <*SNIP*>


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> I have applied for passport on 27 May2022and status is "Under assessment" no news nothing at all , is there a number or somewhere i can clarify or ask the reason for delay ?





https://www.passports.gov.au/contact-us


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mukeshsharma said:


> did you hear anything , <*SNIP*>


The moment you have become a citizen, your attitude has changed
Now Australia is no good
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> did you hear anything , bloddy jokers providing no updates


Passport backlog and timelines delays has been mentioned on the website as well. There is a call out to apply via urgent processing by paying a fee should one need to travel urgent. Many wanting a passport soon have availed of that and got it in a few days. So call out of delay is there and there is a choice of speeding it so option is on the individual.


----------



## sandeep_iimt (Oct 23, 2015)

NB said:


> The moment you have become a citizen, your attitude has changed
> Now Australia is no good
> Cheers


I agree, certainly not good choice of words. This forum is to help each other not to using such kind of words which are not in good taste.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Yes thats right: I applied same day 9th May and got after 7 weeks. They have mentioned that child applications will take longer so fingers crossed.in fact I tried calling and waited for a long time and then disconnected so it’s not easy to even call and check the status of the application. Will wait as I have a few months before I travel.


Hi vinodn007,

Have you got your baby's passport?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi vinodn007,
> 
> Have you got your baby's passport?


Not yet. I called them last week and they said they have made a note to the application however it’s hasn’t progressed. So waiting since 9th May to now. Seems a pretty long wait time for kids passport . I got mine in 6.5 weeks.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Not yet. I called them last week and they said they have made a note to the application however it’s hasn’t progressed. So waiting since 9th May to now. Seems a pretty long wait time for kids passport . I got mine in 6.5 weeks.


Omg!!! Are you closer to your application deletion date? If it is deleted, how would you track from portal? Also, you are lucky that they answer your call 🙂. I tried many times and disconnected asking "call later". How long were you in the call?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> Omg!!! Are you closer to your application deletion date? If it is deleted, how would you track from portal? Also, you are lucky that they answer your call 🙂. I tried many times and disconnected asking "call later". How long were you in the call?


I called in the morning and waited 20 minutes and got connected. Then they took 20 minutes to update notes as per the agent I spoke to. I have 2 kids applications so they took 10 minutes per application to check and then said they have made notes. 
hope to get it before the deletion of the application.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

mukeshsharma said:


> ? just status change to u
> 
> 
> sandeep_iimt said:
> ...


my opologies guys sorry about the bad words , i was bit frustrated , i should be more aussie now days


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

Who is referee or guarantor in passport application. It is mentioned as mandatory for passport application.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rainy_Season said:


> Who is referee or guarantor in passport application. It is mentioned as mandatory for passport application.


When you print your passport application it will clearly mention who the referee or guarantor can be.Ideally a Australian citizen and not related to you.


----------



## Rainy_Season (Sep 22, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> When you print your passport application it will clearly mention who the referee or guarantor can be.Ideally a Australian citizen and not related to you.
> View attachment 101930


Okay, Thanks


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

I've lodged my application at PO but on the passport website, the application is still shown as not lodged yet. How long does it take for the status to be changed?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

randomizer said:


> I've lodged my application at PO but on the passport website, the application is still shown as not lodged yet. How long does it take for the status to be changed?


Generally the next day or two


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> Generally the next day or two


Thanks, I used the RAPID service, hope that by that time I'll receive the notification saying that the passport is dispatched


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

All the best and you will get the passport issued message soon!



randomizer said:


> Thanks, I used the RAPID service, hope that by that time I'll receive the notification saying that the passport is dispatched


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

I just got a passport after 4 weeks from lodgement including delivery time. Not using priority service. First time apply.

Seems that they are improving processing time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tungly said:


> I just got a passport after 4 weeks from lodgement including delivery time. Not using priority service. First time apply.
> 
> Seems that they are improving processing time.


Which city?
Cheers


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Which city?
> Cheers


This is my timeline
Lodgement: 4 Jul in Brisbane
Under assessment: 18 Jul
Passport issue: 22 Jul
Delivery: 29 Jul


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

tungly said:


> I just got a passport after 4 weeks from lodgement including delivery time. Not using priority service. First time apply.
> 
> Seems that they are improving processing time.


I wouldn't jump to conclusions based on one data point. They don't work on passport applications in the order that they receive them. My son's application is at 10 weeks now, still no sign of it.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Agree! My kids passport is awaited since 12 weeks now despite calling them up and they stating they have made notes to process quick since it’s been a big wait already. I applied same time and got mine in 6.5 weeks. So I wouldn’t go by 1 data point. My friend same time and got in 2 weeks and his wife same day and got after 5 weeks so it’s all depends on individual application and who is processing it etc probably.



rc12 said:


> I wouldn't jump to conclusions based on one data point. They don't work on passport applications in the order that they receive them. My son's application is at 10 weeks now, still no sign of it.


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Yes thats right: I applied same day 9th May and got after 7 weeks. They have mentioned that child applications will take longer so fingers crossed.in fact I tried calling and waited for a long time and then disconnected so it’s not easy to even call and check the status of the application. Will wait as I have a few months before I travel.


Hi, any update on your child passport. I applied on 28 June for my kids, wondering who much to wait for....


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ASH81 said:


> Hi, any update on your child passport. I applied on 28 June for my kids, wondering who much to wait for....


12 weeks and still waiting and made a few calls and they said they have made notes to file. Will update once I receive it. FYI it was easy to get through the phone and they were helpful to speak with however application is still being processed .


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> 12 weeks and still waiting and made a few calls and they said they have made notes to file. Will update once I receive it. FYI it was easy to get through the phone and they were helpful to speak with however application is still being processed .


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

vinodn007 said:


> All the best and you will get the passport issued message soon!


Had to call them yesterday and got the message today. Not impressed with the speed given I have paid the priority service


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

Hello All, 

We(me, myself and 2 kids) will attend ceremony on 15th Aug and travelling on 16th Sep. I am planning to apply for 2 adult and 2 child RAPID passport application. Based on your experience, is there a chance my kids will get the passport within that time frame? I am very worried about all the delays around. Your assurance will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avantee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We(me, myself and 2 kids) will attend ceremony on 15th Aug and travelling on 16th Sep. I am planning to apply for 2 adult and 2 child RAPID passport application. Based on your experience, is there a chance my kids will get the passport within that time frame? I am very worried about all the delays around. Your assurance will be highly appreciated. Thanks


The turnaround time for rapid passports is 2-3 days
Opt for collection instead of despatch
Cheers


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> The turnaround time for rapid passports is 2-3 days
> Opt for collection instead of despatch
> Cheers


Thank you so much. Really appreciated


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Avantee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We(me, myself and 2 kids) will attend ceremony on 15th Aug and travelling on 16th Sep. I am planning to apply for 2 adult and 2 child RAPID passport application. Based on your experience, is there a chance my kids will get the passport within that time frame? I am very worried about all the delays around. Your assurance will be highly appreciated. Thanks


Please apply rapid for all. Child applications take much much longer and I have been waiting for 12 weeks and others more as well. So simple answer apply rapid processing for all including children and adults if you have a travel coming up.


----------



## Avantee (7 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Please apply rapid for all. Child applications take much much longer and I have been waiting for 12 weeks and others more as well. So simple answer apply rapid processing for all including children and adults if you have a travel coming up.


I will, thank you so much.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi got email today that’s kids passport is ready for collection at passport office. I had called and got the mail delivery changed to pick up so that I save some time.
Applied 9th May and received issued email today.12 weeks approx.



ASH81 said:


> Hi, any update on your child passport. I applied on 28 June for my kids, wondering who much to wait for....


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

mukeshsharma said:


> did you hear anything , <*SNIP*>


Yes. My passport was issues 10 days ago. If it’s more than 6 weeks already, give them a call. They will fill an application if you have a reason for requesting ur passport such as travel plan etc. I called them and they issued my passport the next day.


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi got email today that’s kids passport is ready for collection at passport office. I had called and got the mail delivery changed to pick up so that I save some time.
> Applied 9th May and received issued email today.12 weeks approx.


Thank you for letting me know... that's great, at least I got some timeline. Then i should expect my kids passport at the end of September, I guess


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

@vinodn007 have you got your baby's passport?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> @vinodn007 have you got your baby's passport?


Hi please refer above I shared on Friday that got mail the passport is ready for collection at passport office . Took approx 12 weeks.


Hi got email today- last friday that’s kids passport is ready for collection at passport office. I had called and got the mail delivery changed to pick up so that I save some time.
Applied 9th May and received issued email today.12weeks approx


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Hi please refer above I shared on Friday that got mail the passport is ready for collection at passport office . Took approx 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Hi got email today- last friday that’s kids passport is ready for collection at passport office. I had called and got the mail delivery changed to pick up so that I save some time.
> Applied 9th May and received issued email today.12weeks approx


Thanks mate.. so did they delete the application in your login?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> Thanks mate.. so did they delete the application in your login?


Hi I just checked after your query and the applications are now deleted for my kids. My application is still there with a deletion date for later in the month.


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> I applied on 9th May and still waiting. While I was told minimum of 6 weeks for some it’s already been 12 weeks and waiting. There was on news as well on the passport delays.


 Have you received your passport?


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> I applied on 9th May and still waiting. While I was told minimum of 6 weeks for some it’s already been 12 weeks and waiting. There was on news as well on the passport delays.


Have you receive your passport yet ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

almafa47 said:


> Have you receive your passport yet ?


Yea and I have update already on this thread.
I applied 9th May and got it after 6.5 weeks and kids passport took 12 weeks from application.


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> I applied on 9th May and still waiting. While I was told minimum of 6 weeks for some it’s already been 12 weeks and waiting. There was on news as well on the passport delays.





JK684 said:


> Cool, thanks for the update. I applied on 21st May, will complete 6 weeks by end of this week.
> 
> Did they provide any tracking number after status changed to "passport issued" ?


Are you still waiting for the kids passport?


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Yea and I have update already on this thread.
> I applied 9th May and got it after 6.5 weeks and kids passport took 12 weeks from application.


I applied 2 kids passport on June 13. Received one child passport two weeks ago. Still waiting for the other one which is a valid passport but needed to update the photo. Loved both at the same time 9 weeks ago. Very frustrating


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

almafa47 said:


> I applied 2 kids passport on June 13. Received one child passport two weeks ago. Still waiting for the other one which is a valid passport but needed to update the photo. Loved both at the same time 9 weeks ago. Very frustrating


Agree it can be a bit frustrating but each application is actioned independent no applying together really has on effect.passport office has also updated this on their webpage now that applying together doesn’t mean receiving at same time, so give them a call if you are needing to travel and they will surely help progress it quickly.


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Not yet. I called them last week and they said they have made a note to the application however it’s hasn’t progressed. So waiting since 9t May to now. Seems a pretty long wait time for kids passport . I got mine in 6.5 weeks.


I had the same. Called they made a note. Still nothing. I just dont understand how my other child's passport was processed and sent out after 6 weeks and still no news from the other child's


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Agree it can be a bit frustrating but each application is actioned independent no applying together really has on effect.passport office has also updated this on their webpage now that applying together doesn’t mean receiving at same time, so give them a call if you are needing to travel and they will surely help progress it quickly.


Keep us posted when you get yours! You loged before me


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> I called in the morning and waited 20 minutes and got connected. Then they took 20 minutes to update notes as per the agent I spoke to. I have 2 kids applications so they took 10 minutes per application to check and then said they have made notes.
> hope to get it before the deletion of the application.


So you haven't even got any of your kids passport?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

almafa47 said:


> I had the same. Called they made a note. Still nothing. I just dont understand how my other child's passport was processed and sent out after 6 weeks and still no news from the other end child's


Because it could have gone to different case officers and no two application is the same as other details remaining same the name is different and depends on when they receive the checks back which could vary per application.having said that you are lucky to revive a child application processed in 6 weeks. Like you said the second one had photo change/update so could be anything that is delaying it and hard to know.


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Because it could have gone to different case officers and no two application is the same as other details remaining same the name is different and depends on when they receive the checks back which could vary per application.having said that you are lucky to revive a child application processed in 6 weeks. Like you said the second one had photo change/update so could be anything that is delaying it and hard to know.


Did your kids passport arrived separately?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

almafa47 said:


> Did your kids passport arrived separately?


I had called them to change it to pick up at passport office so I got both of them on the same day!


----------



## karthy84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello All,

For the priority passport application, it says the following.

*Urgent applications*
You can pay the Priority fee ($225) for faster service

Child applications are sometimes not eligible for priority service

Does anyone know under what conditions children's applications are not eligible?

Your input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
KK


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

xmilanx said:


> Yes. My passport was issues 10 days ago. If it’s more than 6 weeks already, give them a call. They will fill an application if you have a reason for requesting ur passport such as travel plan etc. I called them and they issued my passport the next day.


What is the contact number to call them ? you have any helpline number ?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

mukeshsharma said:


> What is the contact number to call them ? you have any helpline number ?


131 232 https://www.passports.gov.au/contact-us


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

So who did you call and what did you say?


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

xmilanx said:


> Yes. My passport was issues 10 days ago. If it’s more than 6 weeks already, give them a call. They will fill an application if you have a reason for requesting ur passport such as travel plan etc. I called them and they issued my passport the next day.


I call them every week and the just put a note on my child's file that we are planning to travel sept 21st. I applied two kids passport on Jun 13th Got my eldest passport 3 weeks ago. It was just under 6 weeks. My other child passport is still nowhere and we are at the end of week 9. I understand they dont process it togheter but this much difference is a bit crazy? 

So who did you call and what did you say?


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

Is anyone waiting for children passport and applied before June 13th?


----------



## Humi (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone here who got passport in 2 days via RAPID service? When was your ceremony and when did you apply for your passport at the RAPID location? Do we really need to wait 10 days before applying? Reason is I need to travel - emergency situation.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Humi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here who got passport in 2 days via RAPID service? When was your ceremony and when did you apply for your passport at the RAPID location? Do we really need to wait 10 days before applying? Reason is I need to travel - emergency situation.


I applied PP under priority the next day after my ceremony...
Got in 1 week


----------



## Humi (Oct 24, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> applied PP under priority the next day after my ceremony...


1 week? Did you collect your passport from the passport office? Or was it mailed to you?


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Humi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here who got passport in 2 days via RAPID service? When was your ceremony and when did you apply for your passport at the RAPID location? Do we really need to wait 10 days before applying? Reason is I need to travel - emergency situation.


Hi,

Here's an update from other forum, which might help you..
Sharing the forum link also below..

















Citizenship Ceremony Wait Times Brisbane City Council


Yes we got today, finally attended ceremony after 13 months, alaaas!! Congrats Mate. Was there parking available underground Exhibition Centre ? Assuming you went there on your car :D




www.expatforum.com


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

i have this message from passport office , but dont know where to go to collect this passport , im in sydney parramatta area


*You asked to collect your passport*
It's ready for you now at your nominated Passport Office.
You'll need to bring photo ID.
In Australia, you won't need an appointment to collect your passport.
This e-mail was generated automatically. Please don't reply.
Thank you


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

mukeshsharma said:


> i have this message from passport office , but dont know where to go to collect this passport , im in sydney parramatta area
> 
> 
> *You asked to collect your passport*
> ...


is this collection address ?
*Sydney*
Level 7, 26 Lee St (near Central Station)
Sydney NSW
8:30am – 4:00pm weekdays


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

I applied for RAPID for my entire family.
We asked for Passports to be mailed to us. 
Both wife and mine took around 10 days and my kid was mailed today so took around 2 weeks.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

mukeshsharma said:


> is this collection address ?
> *Sydney*
> Level 7, 26 Lee St (near Central Station)
> Sydney NSW
> 8:30am – 4:00pm weekdays


That’s right, though collection is on the ground level. No need to go up. Look for a sign saying passport collection.
Poor form of them not to include the address in the email.


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> My travel is planned for December so I do have time.but for anyone wanting to travel soon it’s an issue surely.


Have you received your passport?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Humi said:


> 1 week? Did you collect your passport from the passport office? Or was it mailed to you?


Mailed...


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone

I am just starting to think there is a bit of an unfair situation with these passports. So reading the above comments as long as I pay for priority service I can get the passport super quick. My first child passport came under 6 weeks without any priority request. My other child's passport was logged at the same time and it is still not here 10 weeks now. Meanwhile people who pay the rapid processing get the passport after 10 days even though they applied months after me. My second child passport is a valid passport until 2024 I just needed to update her photo so I didn't have to pay anything but I have no passport now and travel is coming up Sept 21. I applied more than 3 months before my travel date. I dont know what to do now. I keep calling them but there is nothing they can do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Niloc111 said:


> Hi Everyone. I applied for my newborn's passport 20+ weeks ago around April in Perth and every time I call its still the same " we are still processing it and we can't advise you on a timeframe" reply. Has anyone been waiting as long as me and what can I do to expedite the process?


Never heard of so much delay
Can you not visit the passport office personally and enquire ?
You can also request your local MP to take up your case with the department 
Cheers


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Never heard of so much delay
> Can you not visit the passport office personally and enquire ?
> You can also request your local MP to take up your case with the department
> Cheers


This is getting out of control. 20+ weeks? There is no point to call the passport office they say the same to me and everyone else. Meanwhile people who pay for rapid processing get the passport within 2 weeks. I am waiting for a valid passport that it just needed a photo update. It is valid until 2024. I want to get my child valid passport back


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Never heard of so much delay
> Can you not visit the passport office personally and enquire ?
> You can also request your local MP to take up your case with the department
> Cheers


Are you travelling anytime soon? I also suggest to go to the passport office in person.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

almafa47 said:


> This is getting out of control. 20+ weeks? There is no point to call the passport office they say the same to me and everyone else. Meanwhile people who pay for rapid processing get the passport within 2 weeks. I am waiting for a valid passport that it just needed a photo update. It is valid until 2024. I want to get my child valid passport back





https://www.passports.gov.au/news/why-it-taking-so-long-get-my-childs-passport


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> I recently applied for Australian Passport (on May 21st). Read a news that passport applications are getting delayed these days and some taking more than 6 weeks.
> 
> Just wanted to check if any one applied recently (in the months of April, May June etc) and got the passport already. Thanks.


Have you got your passport?


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

singhk.2013 said:


> I applied for the passport but paid extra $235 for RAPID service. Collected passport the next day. I would say it was worth paying extra.


What was the reasoning you said when you applied rapid passport and where did you apply ?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

almafa47 said:


> What was the reasoning you said when you applied rapid passport and where did you apply ?


No reasoning required


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi All,
I applied for my passport today at the post office. But my application status is still showing "Awaiting lodgement "
is this normal?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

romio25 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for my passport today at the post office. But my application status is still showing "Awaiting lodgement "
> is this normal?


Yes


----------



## almafa47 (5 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> No reasoning required


That is good. Where did you apply? Post office or the passport office?


----------



## jhzhou26 (5 mo ago)

Hi All, I lodged mine on 13/08/2022, adult renewal and no priority fee. No urgent need for travel, but expected to travel in early January. It says it’s still “Lodged”. When does it become “Under assessment”?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

almafa47 said:


> Have you got your passport?


Yes got it on 6th July (including shipping time) - took 6 weeks 4 days from the date of application.


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Can someone help me with this - on the citizenship certificate we have evidence number as well an another number on the back of the certificate that begins with ACC. So for the passport application which one needs to be entered?


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

xmilanx said:


> 10 days is the safest. But if you apply online, you can apply when you get this message “We've verified your document.” after entering your certificate info - see attached screen shot. If the status has not been updated, the message would say it could not be verified.



Is there a button to be pressed to validate? I didn’t see the validate option.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> Can someone help me with this - on the citizenship certificate we have evidence number as well an another number on the back of the certificate that begins with ACC. So for the passport application which one needs to be entered?


I put the number which was on the front of the Cert.
No need to wait for verification - you can continue the application.

I applied the next day I got the Cert. No issues at all


----------



## LuigiM (4 mo ago)

I applied for my first passport 2 weeks ago (19/08) paying the priority fee and I still haven't heard back from the Passport Office.


----------



## Mate91 (5 mo ago)

LuigiM said:


> I applied for my first passport 2 weeks ago (19/08) paying the priority fee and I still haven't heard back from the Passport Office.


This doesn't seem right. I heard from friends that with priority, it is maximum a week. People get it in a day if they collect from the passport office.
I have not applied for mine, just sharing what I have heard from others.


----------



## LuigiM (4 mo ago)

Mate91 said:


> This doesn't seem right. I heard from friends that with priority, it is maximum a week. People get it in a day if they collect from the passport office.
> I have not applied for mine, just sharing what I have heard from others.


It doesn't seem right at all. I checked for the status on the platform and it still appears as "lodged" when I can see most people's status change to "under assessment" after a week or so.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

LuigiM said:


> I applied for my first passport 2 weeks ago (19/08) paying the priority fee and I still haven't heard back from the Passport Office.


Thats unusual...Call up the office and enquire


----------



## jhzhou26 (5 mo ago)

Lu


LuigiM said:


> I applied for my first passport 2 weeks ago (19/08) paying the priority fee and I still haven't heard back from the Passport Office.


 Hi LuigiM, did the passport office say anything?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

What's rough time period for new passport standard application ? Is it 6 weeks or under ? or still taking longer ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bym007 said:


> What's rough time period for new passport standard application ? Is it 6 weeks or under ? or still taking longer ?


It’s all over the place
Some are getting it within 6 weeks , some are waiting for 6 months
No specific reason in both cases
Cheers


----------



## savanahthakur7686 (4 mo ago)

singhk.2013 said:


> I applied for the passport but paid extra $235 for RAPID service. Collected passport the next day. I would say it was worth paying extra.


Did they require any proof of emergency or any further information?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

savanahthakur7686 said:


> Did they require any proof of emergency or any further information?


No. It's a paid service.


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Just checking if anyone has traveled to India on a tourist visa, soon after getting their Australia passport and before surrendering Indian passport and applying for OCI? Grateful for any inputs. Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

natasha.joseph said:


> Just checking if anyone has traveled to India on a tourist visa, soon after getting their Australia passport and before surrendering Indian passport and applying for OCI? Grateful for any inputs. Thanks.


Don't travel on an Australian passport when your Indian Passport is valid. You will end up copping fines when you surrender the Indian passport for breach of holding the same when you've acquired citizenship from another country. Do look up on the rules by when you need to surrender the same and remember that the clock starts from the moment you get your citizenship.

These days OCI is getting delayed, hence I've known many who opted to get themselves an Indian Visa, rather than wait for OCI. But every one of them did so only after their Indian passport was successfully surrendered.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

natasha.joseph said:


> Just checking if anyone has traveled to India on a tourist visa, soon after getting their Australia passport and before surrendering Indian passport and applying for OCI? Grateful for any inputs. Thanks.


I got my Citizenship in 04May
Applied AU passport next day using Priority Fees and got PP in a week
Got Indian EVisa mid of May.
Travelled India in July
Came back and applied for surrender of Indian PP on 08Aug - processed and got the surrender Cert on 15Sep 

No issues at all...


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, fugitive_4u and Mudassar_SM. 

If the Indian passport surrender process takes only about 5-6 weeks, then I should be fine. And India tourist visas are issued in 3-4 business days, according to the India govt's website. So my travel plans should proceed as per plan.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I recently applied for OCI and Passport surrender together (on July 11th). Got the cancelled passport and surrender certificate after a month approx (on August 15th). and got the OCI card in mail today. So the whole process took 2 months & 9 days (submitted the application in person at Sydney VFS office)


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Those of you born overseas, did you have to legalise your birth certificate?


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Those of you born overseas, did you have to legalise your birth certificate?


Any non-English birth certificate will need to be translated by NAATI certified translator in Australia.
The NAATI translated BC will become the official BC in Australia for the rest of your life.

This is what I was explained by my NAATI translator, and I was told to keep it safe, just like I had stored the original/foreign BC.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Mithung said:


> Those of you born overseas, did you have to legalise your birth certificate?


I did not have to


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Don't travel on an Australian passport when your Indian Passport is valid. You will end up copping fines when you surrender the Indian passport for breach of holding the same when you've acquired citizenship from another country. Do look up on the rules by when you need to surrender the same and remember that the clock starts from the moment you get your citizenship.


This info is wrong! No fines as long as you surrender Indian passport within 2 years of acquiring foreign citizenship. You should not use Indian passport for travel once you have received the foreign passport.



fugitive_4u said:


> These days OCI is getting delayed, hence I've known many who opted to get themselves an Indian Visa, rather than wait for OCI. But every one of them did so only after their Indian passport was successfully surrendered.


If it's been only three months since you got your foreign citizenship, you can travel to India using an Indian passport and pay no penalty.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

WildBowlder said:


> This info is wrong! No fines as long as you surrender Indian passport within 2 years of acquiring foreign citizenship. You should not use Indian passport for travel once you have received the foreign passport.
> 
> 
> If it's been only three months since you got your foreign citizenship, you can travel to India using an Indian passport and pay no penalty.


*If it's been only three months since you got your foreign citizenship, you can travel to India using an Indian passport and pay no penalty.*

I dont think this is true...
The Indian PP will not allow to enter into AU since your visa status would already have been void after you have acquired the citizenship.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> I dont think this is true...
> The Indian PP will not allow to enter into AU since your visa status would already have been void after you have acquired the citizenship.


Correct. This for people who got the Australian passport and have not yet cancelled their Indian passport/applied for OCI.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

WildBowlder said:


> Correct. This for people who got the Australian passport and have not yet cancelled their Indian passport/applied for OCI.


I always wonder how people use passports in this case. 

From what I understand, during exit/entry to Aus they will use Aus passport and Indian passport during entry but they can't exit with Indian passport since the pr is not valid.

This is just a thought.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

They can show their Australian passport instead of the Visa and exit.



> A grace period of three months is allowed from the date of acquisition of foreign citizenship, for the purpose of travel on an Indian Passport. Therefore, no penalty will be leviable for travel on an Indian passport within three months of acquisition of a foreign passport.


from Ministry of External Affairs


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Any changes to passport processing time or still it is taking months time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Any changes to passport processing time or still it is taking months time


Which world are you living in ?
Renewal Passport processing is now closer to 4 months 
First time applicants and children wait even longer
Cheers


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Tha


NB said:


> Which world are you living in ?
> Renewal Passport processing is now closer to 4 months
> First time applicants and children wait even longer
> Cheers


Thanks for the update NB… me and my 8 year old daughter will be citizens on 18th oct. as we will be first time applicants will it still take the same time if we go for priority processing


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> Tha
> 
> Thanks for the update NB… me and my 8 year old daughter will be citizens on 18th oct. as we will be first time applicants will it still take the same time if we go for priority processing


If you pay the priority processing charges, then you should get it in a week
Cheers


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ssood143 said:


> Any changes to passport processing time or still it is taking months time


If you are not looking for stress, go for Priority Processing.

Your passport will be ready for collection within 2 days from one of the passport offices, else you will receive at your home via registered mail within 2 weeks after sending the applications.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks . Is it possible that I apply as a regular service and later on in case I do not get the passport in 2 months I pay the priority fee to get in 2 weeks from that point in time


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

ssood143 said:


> Is it possible that I apply as a regular service and later on in case I do not get the passport in 2 months I pay the priority fee to get in 2 weeks from that point in time


Guess you like living on the edge. Thats a question for Aus Post to answer.


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello All,

Can you please let me know what is the latest timelines for Normal and Priority Passport? 

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Indo-Australian said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please let me know what is the latest timelines for Normal and Priority Passport?
> 
> Thanks,


Priority - 2 Business days
Normal - 6 weeks to 6 months or even longer
No surety whatsoever especially for first time applicants and children 
Cheers


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Priority - 2 Business days
> Normal - 6 weeks to 6 months or even longer
> No surety whatsoever especially for first time applicants and children
> Cheers


Thanks @NB

Sorry but I have one more question, Do I need to provide any evidence or any compassionate/compelling need for Priority passport?


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Hello @NB ,

Do I need to provide any evidence or any compassionate/compelling need for Priority passport?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Indo-Australian said:


> Hello @NB ,
> 
> Do I need to provide any evidence or any compassionate/compelling need for Priority passport?
> 
> Thanks,


APO just need the $225 payment and everything is justified
It’s just arm twisting to pay up
Cheers


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> APO just need the $225 payment and everything is justified
> It’s just arm twisting to pay up
> Cheers


Thanks @NB for the help. Really appreciated!!


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, sorry If this is a stupid question. Is $225 for a family of grouped applications or is it for each application (husband, wife and kids)


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Karthik. said:


> Hi, sorry If this is a stupid question. Is $225 for a family of grouped applications or is it for each application (husband, wife and kids)


Priority fee ($225) applies individually


----------



## expat347 (5 mo ago)

I am traveling abroad in December so i didn't apply for priority processing my time line is below:
Applied for Adult passport 4th October via post office, the normal fee paid. Passport finalised 22/10. Received my passport 27th.


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Sorry for this silly question but we have to surrender the Indian passport immediately after acquisition of foreign citizenship or after getting the new (Foreign -> Australian) passport?

Also, what are the timelines to get the normal Passport ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Indo-Australian said:


> Sorry for this silly question but we have to surrender the Indian passport immediately after acquisition of foreign citizenship or after getting the new (Foreign -> Australian) passport?
> 
> Also, what are the timelines to get the normal Passport ?


You can check the VFS website for surrender of Indian passport rules
There are penalties if you use the Indian passport after becoming an Australian citizen
There is a 3 to 4 months delay in getting an Australian normal passport but hopefully it should come down
Cheers


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> You can check the VFS website for surrender of Indian passport rules
> There are penalties if you use the Indian passport after becoming an Australian citizen
> There is a 3 to 4 months delay in getting an Australian normal passport but hopefully it should come down
> Cheers


Thank you @NB


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

Question: on the online passport application form / Citizenship Certificate No - Is it the number on the front page or the back page of the Citizenship Certificate (Citizenship by Conferral)
Thanks


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, I lodged passport application with post office last Saturday and today the status changed to 'under assessment' for me and my wife. For kids, it is still showing the initial status of 'created' - is this normal? does kids passport status ever change at all?


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Karthik. said:


> Hi, I lodged passport application with post office last Saturday and today the status changed to 'under assessment' for me and my wife. For kids, it is still showing the initial status of 'created' - is this normal? does kids passport status ever change at all?


If you applied for a child passport or overseas, the application status will be only 2 stage *Created *and *Passport issued.*


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

tungly said:


> If you applied for a child passport or overseas, the application status will be only 2 stage *Created *and *Passport issued.*


Thanks mate!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

In case this helps, applied passports for self, wife and kid on Oct 26 (standard processing). Got an email on Nov 11 saying passports have been dispatched. Nothing on kid's passport yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mithung said:


> In case this helps, applied passports for self, wife and kid on Oct 26 (standard processing). Got an email on Nov 11 saying passports have been dispatched. Nothing on kid's passport yet.


Where did you apply from ?
Was it a renewal or a fresh first time passport?
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

NB said:


> Where did you apply from ?
> Was it a renewal or a fresh first time passport?
> Cheers


Applied in VIC, first time passport. It is onboard for delivery, should receive the passports today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mithung said:


> Applied in VIC, first time passport. It is onboard for delivery, should receive the passports today.


It’s great news that the delay in issue of fresh passports non priority has come down to 2 weeks
The passport office have done a commendable job in clearing the huge backlog 
Cheers


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

Submitted my first time passport application today on 15th Nov 2022 by standard processing. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

NSW. Passports applied on 4th Nov, received ours on 21st Nov. One of the kids passport has been dispatched already but the other kid passport has not been issued yet. I am bit surprised that they are processing kids applications separately while parents passports were processed and sent together. Is that normal? Anyway, it seems the processing has quickened up significantly!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> NSW. Passports applied on 4th Nov, received ours on 21st Nov. One of the kids passport has been dispatched already but the other kid passport has not been issued yet. I am bit surprised that they are processing kids applications separately while parents passports were processed and sent together. Is that normal? Anyway, it seems the processing has quickened up significantly!


Kids passports always take longer then adult passports as they have to make sure that both parents have given their consent 
Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Kids passports always take longer then adult passports as they have to make sure that both parents have given their consent
> Cheers


Yeah..but i am surprised that they have issued the passport for the first child while the second child's passport is pending.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Yeah..but i am surprised that they have issued the passport for the first child while the second child's passport is pending.


It’s very random
The good thing is that the mad rush for passports is over and the delays in passport issue is practically over
Most applicants are getting the passports much earlier then the 6 weeks recommended on the website
So now the department can allocate more manpower for the complex cases and clear them
Cheers


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

BTS said:


> Submitted my first time passport application today on 15th Nov 2022 by standard processing. I will keep you posted.


24th Nov 2022 - Received a text that this has been dispatched.


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Lodged NEW passport application for me and 2 kids end of September.
*Location: Sydney (non-priority, non-complicated applications) *
-Application handed over at Australia Post: *Sept 30 *
-Adult passport approved message received *Oct 18*, received via courier on *Oct 21*
-Child One Passport approved message received *Nov 10*, received via courier on *Nov 14*
-Child Two Passport approved message received *Nov 15*, received via courier on *Nov 18*


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a query - I applied for my sons Australian passport today. We do not have a physical birth certificate but a digital one as in Delhi, only online certificates are issued and not physical ones. He was born in 2017. Was made to fill out form b-11 explaining this and submitted. Just wondering if I will be required to get an Apostille? The lady at Auspost did not know and told me to worry about it if the passport office asked for it. Either ways, want to be prepared with what needs to be done if required.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AjBee said:


> I have a query - I applied for my sons Australian passport today. We do not have a physical birth certificate but a digital one as in Delhi, only online certificates are issued and not physical ones. He was born in 2017. Was made to fill out form b-11 explaining this and submitted. Just wondering if I will be required to get an Apostille? The lady at Auspost did not know and told me to worry about it if the passport office asked for it. Either ways, want to be prepared with what needs to be done if required.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?


I think there is some confusion 
You are issued a printed birth certificate 
The online is an extra facility in case you have lost the certificate 





New Delhi Municipal Council







www.ndmc.gov.in




Ask a friend or relative to visit the office and get a printed certificate 
Cheers


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Mithung said:


> In case this helps, applied passports for self, wife and kid on Oct 26 (standard processing). Got an email on Nov 11 saying passports have been dispatched. Nothing on kid's passport yet.


An update: Received a text today saying my son's passport has been despatched.


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

BTS said:


> 24th Nov 2022 - Received a text that this has been dispatched.


Good news! Have you received it yet?


----------



## Betty BB (8 mo ago)

amermardini said:


> Question: on the online passport application form / Citizenship Certificate No - Is it the number on the front page or the back page of the Citizenship Certificate (Citizenship by Conferral)
> Thanks


There is a problem with these certificates and we get gaslighting rather than them attending to the issue. There are many, many people battling to upload citizenship certificates to DFAT and ATO. I've even tried the day I received my email confirming citizenship pending a ceremony as the day of "receipt"... The WA driver's licences starting with D are/were an issue too they have verified mine after several calls/emails


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

AjBee said:


> I have a query - I applied for my sons Australian passport today. We do not have a physical birth certificate but a digital one as in Delhi, only online certificates are issued and not physical ones. He was born in 2017. Was made to fill out form b-11 explaining this and submitted. Just wondering if I will be required to get an Apostille? The lady at Auspost did not know and told me to worry about it if the passport office asked for it. Either ways, want to be prepared with what needs to be done if required.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?


Update - both kids passport issued and dispatched today. Mine is still under assessment!


----------

